# itext größe von image



## Guest (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gern ein image in ein pdf schreiben mit der fixen größe 15x15
Habs auch schon mit image.scaleAbsoluteHight(15) und image.scaleAbsoluteWidth(15) versucht, das verändert aber leider nichts! Das image wird in einer zeile einer Tabelle dargestellt.
BITTE HILFE!


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2008)

habe jetzt bemerkt dass es mit einem anderen bild prima klappt! Woran kann das liegen? Verstehe ich da bei scaleAbsolute irgendetwas falsch und hängt das irgendwie mit der Auflösung des bildes zusammen?????
bitte um Antworten!


----------



## Guest (2. Jun 2008)

nachdem mir hier niemand helfen konnte habe ich nach langem langem stöbern die lösung selbst gefunden. Ich poste sie für alle die den selben fehler haben:

Das problem war dass ich das image in die Zelle mit cell.setImage(img) bringen wollte... das funzt net! Das ist der richtige weg:


```
Image checkbox = Image.getInstance("D:/Projekt USB/checkbox_unselected.GIF");
checkbox.scaleToFit(15, 15);
cell = new PdfPCell(checkbox, false);
table.addCell(cell);
```

Damit wird das bild auf 15x15 skaliert und in der zelle angezeigt.   
lg


----------

